# Pc reinigen



## Gast12307 (29. Mai 2010)

Muss ich meinen Pc mit diesem Spiezialspray reinigen oder geht das auch, das ich den Pc mit einem Staubsauger auf low gestellt mit ca. 30 cm Entfernung säubere ? 
@alle Administratoren ihr könnt das Thema verschieben, wenn es einen bessern Platz dafür gibt.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2010)

Naja also aus 30cm Entfernung willst du nicht viel erreichen.
Du kannst auch einfach selbst reinpusten, geht genauso.


----------



## Schmicki (29. Mai 2010)

Also mit dem Staubsauger muss man vorsichtig sein. Das Gehäuse kann man von außen ruhig mit einem Staubsauger absaugen. Man sollte nur aufpassen, dass man nicht zu nahe an die Lüfter kommt. Wenn die Lüfter sich durch den Luftstrom vom Staubsauger drehen, könnte es, aufgrund von Spannungsspitzen, zu Beschädigung des Mainboards kommen.
Um den PC von innen zu reinigen eignet sich besonders gut eine Dose Druckluftspray. Der Druck ist nicht zu hoch und die Luft ist frei von Ölen.
Ich reinige immer mit Druckluftspray und einem feinen Pinsel. Mit dem Pinsel bekommt man auch hartnäckigen Staub (Raucher wissen, was ich meine! ) weg.


----------



## Tobias-F (29. Mai 2010)

Die Front meines Gehäuses verstaubt immer, durch die dahinter liegenden Lüfter, recht schnell. Da setz ich selbstverständlich den Staubsauger ein. 

An der Hardware auch, aber nur wenn es unbedingt sein muss. 
Und auch immer nur mit ausreichenden Abstand.


----------



## Ayibogan52 (29. Mai 2010)

hallo,

ich würde druckluft auspobieren und dann mit einem trockenem microfaser tuch rüberputzen
eventuel könnstest du deinen lüfter mal ausbauen.
für später einen staubfilter zu verwenden wäre auch sehr gut.

M.f.G. 
Ayibogan52


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich reinige schon seit Jahren meinen PC mit dem Staubsauger und entsprechenden Düsen. Und da ist noch nie etwas passiert.

Vorher natürlich alle Stromquellen richtig entfernen und "sich" erden lassen, dann klappt es auch mit dem Mainboard (Nachbarn )


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

Zu der Druckluft: Könnte man da nicht auch nen Kompressor nehmen oder kommt da zuviel andres Zeug mit raus? (Ich weiß, die Idee hört sich eigentlich doof an, aber wenn man nen Kompressor daheim hat, dann wär das ja billiger als dauernd Druckluftdosen kaufen )


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2010)

Ja kann man auch mit nem Kompressor machen, wenn mans nicht übertreibt.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (29. Mai 2010)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Zu der Druckluft: Könnte man da nicht auch nen Kompressor nehmen oder kommt da zuviel andres Zeug mit raus? (Ich weiß, die Idee hört sich eigentlich doof an, aber wenn man nen Kompressor daheim hat, dann wär das ja billiger als dauernd Druckluftdosen kaufen )


Das ist ja eine prima Idee, da kannst Du dann auch gleich nebenbei eine der vielen stromfressenden Kondensatoren und Elkos mit wegpusten  

Mal ehrlich, wenn Kompressor, dann aber aus großer Entfernung!


----------



## Schmicki (29. Mai 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja kann man auch mit nem Kompressor machen, wenn mans nicht übertreibt.



Besser keinen Kompressor verwenden. Der hohe Druck könnte Bauteile beschädigen. Zudem ist die Luft nicht frei von Öl. Nachher hat man einen feinen Ölfilm auf seine Hardware verteilt und der Staub kann noch besser daran haften.


----------



## Gast12307 (29. Mai 2010)

Ok, danke für die vielen Antworten, ich denke ich werde erst mal mit dem Staubsauger morgen den "groben" Staub entfernen und dann in ein paar Tagen den "feinen" Dreck mit Druckluftspray entfernen. Könnt mir jemand ein gutes, nicht so ganz teures Spray empfehlen. Wäre nett.


----------



## Ahab (29. Mai 2010)

Das ist eigentlich egal, Druckluft ist Druckluft.  Nimm das billigste was du bekommst. Versuchs mal im Baumarkt oder in einem Elektrofachhandel wie Conrad oder so.


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Mai 2010)

Mein PC - Reiniger, ohne ÖL, sondern mit Teflondichtung, wird auch beim Zahnarzt benutzt  Kostet mittlerweile ca. 50€ mehr, die Inflation halt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Mai 2010)

Das ist aber keine Inflation, wär es Inflation würde das Teil 5000€ kosten.^^ 

Okk back 2 topic-


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Mai 2010)

Hyperinflation wäre zwar dann passender, aber wozu die Besserwisserei 

Kostenpunkt ca. 150€ (mit 20% auf alles außer Computerfutter) isses ne durchaus sinnvolle Anschaffung 

Edit: Wenn man sich das Bild genau anschaut, erkennt man eine (Original-)Aufschrift!


----------



## facehugger (30. Mai 2010)

Nimm Druckluftspray ausm Baumarkt. Kostet nicht die Welt und reicht für mehrere Säuberungen


----------



## Gast12307 (30. Mai 2010)

Ok, ich mir dann einfach das billigste was ich bei Conrad oder einem Baumarkt finde.
@Sentinel1 deine Lösung finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben, aber wem es gefällt, der holt so was. Eigenlich kann man das ja auch für Andere Sachen benutzten, also ist deine "Maschine" eigentlich nützlich, wenn man das Geld nicht für andere Sachen ausgeben will.
@all danke für die vielen Ratschläge


----------

